# make more on Doordash or Grubhub?



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

it used to be that grubhub was king. doesn't seem like it anymore?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I always make more with DD than UE or GH. GH recently cut their rates.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

here ue pay the best then door dash steels the tips then postmates slave wages but wont steel your tips .
uber x vs ue . basically ue pays double with a min of 5 dollars even per half mile delivery


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I make more per order with GrubHub but overall make more with DoorDash. DoorDash is much busier in my area compared to GrubHub.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> it used to be that grubhub was king. doesn't seem like it anymore?


I typically make more on DD unless I have a good promotion from UE. As you can see there are 3 different answers here so the only way to know for sure is to try for yourself because every area is different


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Multi app... who cares what you make more on which app. 
Make the most on each delivery every time is what matters.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> I make more per order with GrubHub but overall make more with DoorDash. DoorDash is much busier in my area compared to GrubHub.


DD is busier but also pays less per order than GH. Must have cancelled 9 orders back-to-back on DD the other day 'cause all of 'em were $5.50 ??


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> DD is busier but also pays less per order than GH. Must have cancelled 9 orders back-to-back on DD the other day 'cause all of 'em were $5.50 ??


Wait, you're in LA making $5.50 per order on DD. ?, I always assumed that markets like that would pay more not less than small markets.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Wait, you're in LA making $5.50 per order on DD. ?, I always assumed that markets like that would pay more not less than small markets.


And the crazy thing was how far all of them were. There was a time when you had a good mix of low and high orders on DD. But not these days.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> And the crazy thing was how far all of them were. There was a time when you had a good mix of low and high orders on DD. But not these days.


Yeah, it's becoming harder, it seems to get those short orders.

I was talking to a co-dasher at Chipotle. He was telling me that he declines most of his GrunHub orders. I told him my acceptance rate for DD was 40% and asked him about his. He stated he accepts them all.

From that I made 2 assumptions. 1) That GH is suck. 2) that I may be in the minority in acceptance rate, which means, it may be harder to get shorter distance orders if too many drivers and not enough demand.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

THANKS FOR THE TIP, DD.

I delivered a GH order the other night, customer opens the door with a $5 bill in hand and says “I read that DD keeps your tips!”

I said this is a GH order but thanks for the tip! Lol. She tipped $4.50 in the app, too. :biggrin:


----------

